# What, another sling-x-bow?



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Whole thing: Similar to Joerg's wooden version. (See what you started, Joerg! Thanks!)








Mechanism.
Sliding wooden box, latched with that bent bolt. As box is slid forward, bolt pops into a notch. Shown unlatched here.
















Top View, shows pseudo-side-pistol-grip to stop rearward movement of sliding box.








Large surgical tubing, folded to grip the forks and keep the snare knots in place.
Sliding box latch now down, visual latch arrangement. Pull up on bent part to release latch.
Tubes: I dunno, got these as "samples" from the local physical therapy location.

Box has about 10 long screws holding top to bottom, do not want it coming apart (and back at me).









Paul


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Paul said:


> Whole thing: Similar to Joerg's wooden version. (See what you started, Joerg! Thanks!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!

Simple but effective.

Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Another great creation.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it looks quite scary!







Are those Harpoon rubbers you have on there?


----------



## Paul (Jun 15, 2010)

Sam said:


> I think it looks quite scary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam,
No. I went to the local physical therapy location and talked fast. This is what the fellow handed to me. Not sure what it is.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Paul said:


> I think it looks quite scary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam,
No. I went to the local physical therapy location and talked fast. This is what the fellow handed to me. Not sure what it is.
[/quote]

My snare knot is just a loop pulled through itself at one end and folded into 2 loops at the other end.

IOW No loose ends.

Much simpler to tie/untie/adjust.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Hey boyntonstu, glad to see you here too. Finished my boardcut slingshot last night oorah. Cant wait to try em out.


----------

